# Well... I am up to four!



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I am up to 4 ferals ! I went to feed the pigeons and there I found yet another one on the side of the road! But, this one is a Homer/feral cross! You can tell by the way his flights are all white, his legs are pink, his beak is pink and black, and he has the skin around the eyes like the homers!

WOW! I am really starting a sanctuary! 

Well sorry for bothering you,

Kevin

P.S... That makes 8 this year!!!! LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hev,
You Aren't A Problem, And Write The Best Stories, Too. Keep Up The Good Work.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Ditto to that! Joni


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pigeons in need must have some sort of radar for good hearted people like you!
Ditto pigeonmama!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, I fibed, well not really!!! LOL I am now up to five.

My name is squeaky,

“As I lay asleep one night, I herd some noise just below my nest, on the sidewalk. It stops and I fall back asleep… Then, suddenly I hear it again, I look around, and see my flock, sleeping beside me, but some one is missing! Daddy! Where is he? I look around frantically, but he is nowhere in sight… then, I see something I will never forget… it will always stay with me… a nightmare. I see him; he is in the hands of a tall ugly human! I look to see what is happening, but I shouldn’t have… the human, more like a monster, takes his neck and… I can say no more… He is dead! I am so full of rage, I jump out of the nest and try to go see him… but I fall, my wings are to small to support me. I fall down onto the street, and rush to the side as a car comes flying by.” 

“I stay there, until the sun comes up. Then, I see someone that I have herd of… they say that he feeds my parents and friends… he is supposed to be nice. Wright now, it is hard to believe, after seeing what the other so called human did. I see him pour some seeds, and then he comes toward me… what is he doing? He is coming to get me! I am so frightened, I run and flap as hard and fast as I can, but it is no use… the two legs he walks on are so huge compared to mine. He picks me up, and we start to drive away. Will I every see my flock again?”

Me:

This morning when I went to go get squeaky, I was horrified at what I saw. There were dozens of pigeon with broken necks, and some had been beheaded. I felt dizzy, and thought I was going to faint. 

How can any person do this? I am definitely going to call the city on this one… people have gone too far… this is disgusting, outrageous, and beyond all un human….

What should I do? Help….

Kevin


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

That is terrible! I feel so angry...


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I am full of sadness and madness.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

This I have heard of before, people get angry with the pigeons, they make a mess maybe, and then they slaughter them.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, it is indeed wrong... the city says... "They are just a nusaince bird, we have so many, I'm sorry"

Well... know I am down to 2...


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

LovesPijjies said:


> This I have heard of before, people get angry with the pigeons, they make a mess maybe, and then they slaughter them.


Yes, it is wrong, the city said " They are just pigeons, we have so many, i am sorry"

I am now down to 2  .


----------

